# Gracie- an update



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh she is cute too, looks lot like my friends long haired chihuahua


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You have done wonders with Gracie! She looks happy as can be and darn cute in her suit


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ahhhhhh, she’s so cute and I love that outfit on her !


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

She is super cute. Bless you for taking such good care of her and helping her blossom!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You have brought her a long way - she is so lucky you were there for her. Just shows even an older dog can learn new ways, given the right management.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Gracie looks like a happy camper! Love their little outfits!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is so cute that their sweaters match. Do the poodle girls have the same ones too?


You have done wonders with Gracie. Not many other people would have had the patience with her that you have had. It is a lovely way to hold your mother close to have done all you have for that last little fluffy piece of her. Someday I expect to have to do the same with my mom's mpoo who has his distinct likes and dislikes.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> That is so cute that their sweaters match. Do the poodle girls have the same ones too?


Yes I got one little zoot suit for each pup



lily cd re said:


> You have done wonders with Gracie. Not many other people would have had the patience with her that you have had. It is a lovely way to hold your mother close to have done all you have for that last little fluffy piece of her. Someday I expect to have to do the same with my mom's mpoo who has his distinct likes and dislikes.


Gracie still drives me crazy time to time, at least its a lot less and a knock it off works, she is less intense. Food has made her happy, I now have to start brushing her chompers because the cheap wet food. 

Grace also had a trip to the vet, had blood work done because of the meds she's on. She has gained 1/2 a pound and is otherwise doing very well, she didn't even have to be muzzled during her blood draw a first. She even made friends in the waiting room.

Still a turd but okay in my book


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You've done wonders with her - and I too love the zoot suit on Mr Pink and Gracie.

Do post a photo of all 4 wearing their new zoot suits - I'd love to see that.


----------

